# First chips on the "new" machine/1 night project



## phaxtris (Feb 7, 2022)

after many hours of degreasing, installing the vfd and sorting out the wrong with the new to me lathe it was time to make something......a repair part for the lathe itself

Story is, someone at some point in time decided to turn the shoulder off from the inside of the vbelt step pulley......probabaly the same person who put on a belt 4 inches to short, and ran it without a key in the keyway....just running the set screw in as tight as they could, so strange

*Edit....excuse the disaster area that is the garage in the background. everything is up in the air until it is time to move the lathe into its final position after it is sorted


----------



## Darren (Feb 7, 2022)

Nice machine, and nice work!


----------



## DPittman (Feb 7, 2022)

Good job and good thinking!


----------



## YotaBota (Feb 7, 2022)

Nicely done, beat having to but or make a new one.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 7, 2022)

I like it! Well done!


----------



## phaxtris (Feb 8, 2022)

thanks guys, i contemplated making an entirely new one......but this was much easier, and much more free


----------

